# Scoop



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

I was wondering what makes a hood scoop work?

Is the whole point just to pull the air pasing over the hood into the engine compartment or does it pull the air striaght into the intake?


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

*scoop*

IMO i would have to say a scoop functions two ways. a reverse scoop vents the hot air out of the engine. Since Hot air rises...Basic science class here... Well a forward facing scoop would vent more cooler air into the engine. Now if you were to say stick your filter element behindthe scoop, voila' you have a way to get a CAI through the top of the car. rather than finding a quick and dirty way to the bottom front of the car.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah, cowl hoods (raised reverse scoop) just create a vacuum behind the top of the engine compartment, drawing cool air from the bottom to keep the whole engine cooler. scoops on the other hand force air into the engine bay to cool it off. most don't actually pressurize the intake charge, but its by no means impossible (i.e. "ram air").


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bizzy b, thats not entirely true. It depends on where on the hood the rear facing scoop is. If it is close to the windshield it will work as forced induction(not much, but hey..), if it is forward from the winshield it will aid cooling and areodynamics(less lift).


----------

